# Rescued from a filthy cup at pet store...



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

I rescued this lil girl about an hour ago. The price tag on the cup she was in was dated 5/17/12 and thenlooks of the water looks it too. Here are a before and after pic. Once I got her in the tank she seems very alert and active. Im going to give her a couple more hours to settle in then feed her. I hope her appetite is ok. I wish I could afford something bigger than this 1g cube now but things are kinda tight right now so perhaps in a few weeks. At least she seems happy to be in something clean and a lil bigger


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Awww! She's beautiful! She's got spots just like my girl, Cali  Glad you saved her. I can't even imagine how she was still alive in that hideous green cup thing! They really are amazing little animals.

Does she have a name?


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

Still workin on a name for her. Ill prolly do the same thing with her as I did Nippy..give her a Chinese name for say..Beautiful Saved One for her proper name and then a name I can call her for short :-D


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness. o__o I hope you made a fuss about that cup when you picked her up! I've seen some dirty cups, but thats just absolutely terrible! I don't think I've ever seen anything quite that dirty....

Shes a lovely little girl though, and looks to be in surprisingly good condition given the circumstances. xD What a tough little thing!


----------



## betalover56 (Sep 8, 2012)

Awww, she is beautiful, congrats to you and I know she thanks you for saving her! I got my first ever Betta today with a 10 gallon set up her name is Aurora and she will have sisters as well. They will be Mommys Disney Princess girls. Will post picks soon!


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

She's so pretty! I'm glad you found her.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

was the water green? I think the algae saved her XD She sure is one lucky fish!


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

betalover56 said:


> Awww, she is beautiful, congrats to you and I know she thanks you for saving her! I got my first ever Betta today with a 10 gallon set up her name is Aurora and she will have sisters as well. They will be Mommys Disney Princess girls. Will post picks soon!


Cool beans! Lookin forward to yoir pix. Love your avitar btw...oh how I live the water..be ot ocean, Ohio or Lake Erie..and lighthouses. Have the house done up in a nautical theme


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

she's beautiful! i'm sincerely hoping that date was a birth date, not the day she arrived at the store. either way lucky find, i may be wrong but she looks like she might color up now that she's in a good home, i think i see the vestiges of some red marbling.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

She is a very lucky girl, 1 gallon is a lot better than cup! Good luck with her she is a cutie!


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

aokashi said:


> was the water green? I think the algae saved her XD She sure is one lucky fish!


Yes verrry green with blobs of algae on the bottom >=\


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> she's beautiful! i'm sincerely hoping that date was a birth date, not the day she arrived at the store. either way lucky find, i may be wrong but she looks like she might color up now that she's in a good home, i think i see the vestiges of some red marbling.


I hope it was her birthday too...but yes her colors are standing out now that shes in clean water. I posted some pics of her in her new home (temporary 1 gal cube until I can afford a bigger tank/accessories) up on the pics thread


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for saving her!

Watch out for those plastic plants -- they cut my little girls tail so I threw them all away and got silk and live!


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanx again for all of the kind compliments and encouragement again guys...I really apreciate it


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> Thanks for saving her!
> 
> Watch out for those plastic plants -- they cut my little girls tail so I threw them all away and got silk and live!


I did exactly that..went up to PetSmart and got her a couple of small live plants and took out 2 of the plastic ones...still have one plastic left whicb will be gone prolly tomorrow


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Omgosh...I am so happy you saved her! Bless you! She is one lucky little girl..I can only imagine how good she feels in that clean water...awesome.


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

So I couldnt wait til tomorrow..went up to PetSmart and got her a couple of small live plants and some small barrels for a hide. She was even playing peek-a-boo with me thru the barrels in one shot lol! In another shot she was watching her reflection and even apeared to be gently kissing herself..wasnt aggressive. Her appetite is also great...whooo!


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Omgosh...I am so happy you saved her! Bless you! She is one lucky little girl..I can only imagine how good she feels in that clean water...awesome.


Thank u


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

She must feel like she is in heaven...I needed a happy story today...thanks.


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> She must feel like she is in heaven...I needed a happy story today...thanks.


Aww..Im glad that cheered you  and I certainly hope my girl is happy..she seems to be..very active and a great apetite and very curious about her surroundings! Thank you again dear


----------



## Firefly85 (Jul 11, 2012)

love the pic's she is cute!


----------



## betalover56 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks Kat, my name is Kat also! The avatar is Fire Island National Seashore in Long Island NY. I used to live 10 min from there before I moved to Tenn.Aurora is doing well she seems fascinated by the filter and she is very curious now that I put the tank light on!I think I will look for flouresents though, I am afraid that she will get too close to these!

Mom to Yogi Bear (male puggle) 4 1/2 yrs old
Aurora (female Betta)


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

BettaKat1962 said:


> So I couldnt wait til tomorrow..went up to PetSmart and got her a couple of small live plants and some small barrels for a hide. She was even playing peek-a-boo with me thru the barrels in one shot lol! In another shot she was watching her reflection and even apeared to be gently kissing herself..wasnt aggressive. Her appetite is also great...whooo!


Omgoodness so adorable!


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

betalover56 said:


> Thanks Kat, my name is Kat also! The avatar is Fire Island National Seashore in Long Island NY. I used to live 10 min from there before I moved to Tenn.Aurora is doing well she seems fascinated by the filter and she is very curious now that I put the tank light on!I think I will look for flouresents though, I am afraid that she will get too close to these!
> 
> Mom to Yogi Bear (male puggle) 4 1/2 yrs old
> Aurora (female Betta)


Congrats on your first Betta, Kat! They are such wonderful fish! I think that they have wonderful personalities and so do goldfish . Im hoping I can redo my small backyard pond next year and have goldfish again...I miss that so.

Have you ever thought about LED lights? They reeeally enhance the fishies colors and dont give off any heat. I do like florecents too and used to keep them on my 10 and 20gs when I had them set up. Let me know how she does with her new lighting when you get it and send up some pics when you can


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> Omgoodness so adorable!


Thank you and she thanks you too (still deciding on a name lol)


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok guys...Ive decided to name Tián wǎnjiùle yīgè which is translated to Sweet Saved One in Chinese! I will call Tián for short ;-).

Hope evryone has a good night..gonna see who stays up latee tonight..me or Nippy since Tian is already snoozing in the barrel lol. Goodnite all


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

I love rescue stories. THey are just amazing and completely make my day.


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

laynisample said:


> I love rescue stories. THey are just amazing and completely make my day.


Aww, Im glad to hear that and I love the rescue stories too. Beautiful avitar you have. Soo many pretty ones on here


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

BettaKat1962 said:


> Aww, Im glad to hear that and I love the rescue stories too. Beautiful avitar you have. Soo many pretty ones on here


Thanks, he's my first fish ever. I only got him three days ago, so i'm pretty new at this whole thing. I almost wish I had gotten a rescue, but I know I wouldn't have the experience.


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

That cup was by far the worst thing I have ever seen.

HOW DID THEY MANAGE TO LET IT GET THAT BAD?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

^___^ actually. if she was really stocked in May, she was really lucky the cup grew algae. it may look gross to us, but it actually absorbed the Ammonia, and that's probably how she survived till today. On the other hand, some other bettas who are in crystal clear ammonia filled water... probably perished a long time ago.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, cute girl!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

OMG :shock: I thought Shiny's cup was gross with a bunch of poo in the bottom! I've never seen one in conditions this bad! Wow. I'm glad you got her. She's very cute.


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

laynisample said:


> Thanks, he's my first fish ever. I only got him three days ago, so i'm pretty new at this whole thing. I almost wish I had gotten a rescue, but I know I wouldn't have the experience.


Congrats on your first fish! Im sure you will do good and you'll have fun with it . Fishkeeping really is an addiction with all the beautiful varieties, plant choices and accessories!


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

Frazzle said:


> That cup was by far the worst thing I have ever seen.
> 
> HOW DID THEY MANAGE TO LET IT GET THAT BAD?


I'm not sure Frazzle...hers was the only one in a group of about 15 that was dirty...sadly, it's like she was forgotten :-(


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

aokashi said:


> ^___^ actually. if she was really stocked in May, she was really lucky the cup grew algae. it may look gross to us, but it actually absorbed the Ammonia, and that's probably how she survived till today. On the other hand, some other bettas who are in crystal clear ammonia filled water... probably perished a long time ago.


You've got a good point aok..this is day 3 and so far, so good


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks again, all of you, for your kind comments and support  She seems very alert and active and good appetite, but I will continue to keep a close eye on her for sure.


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

She show any signs of disease?


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

Frazzle said:


> She show any signs of disease?


Thankfully no. I checked her over real good and no signs of fin rot or any spots. Im really amazed...shes one lucky little fish!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Im so glad you rescued her and gave her a chance at a proper life!


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

RandyTheBettaFish said:


> Im so glad you rescued her and gave her a chance at a proper life!


Thank u Randy  I was just reading some other rescue stories on here and it really makes ya feel good.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm, very nice little girl!
The algae was a good thing, it functions similarly to plants and will absorb ammonia. You should have tested her cup, would have been interesting!


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Hmm, very nice little girl!
> The algae was a good thing, it functions similarly to plants and will absorb ammonia. You should have tested her cup, would have been interesting!


Thank u much! I upgraded her tank today too and posted some pics in the Habitat Pics thread


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

That cup.....OMG :-?


----------



## AQUALUVA (Sep 1, 2012)

She's beautiful. My husband is dying for a white one. I've got to find it.


----------

